# Satisfactory



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm three days into this game (as in ~72 hours) and it continues to blow my mind...









The basics:
-You land on the planet in a pod which the AI instructs you to recycle immediately.
-You're then instructed to build the HUB which has basic storage, basic power production, and handles most research.
-There are two crafting stations: the crafting station (for making materials) and the equipment station (for making equipment).
-The maps are hand crafted with secrets accessed by platforming or by exploding cracked boulders and resources placed in strategic locations.
-Ores are permanent and unlimited but come in three varieties: impure (50%), normal (100%), and pure (200%).  Once you set up a factory based on these, they'll run forever.
-There is no recycling penalty.  Build, dismantle, and rebuild as much as you please.
-Resources are moved via conveyors which have per minute ratings.
-Power lines can hold unlimited power but consumption exceeding production will cause the power plants to go offline until the problem is fixed and they're turned back on.
-You cannot modify the terrain.  At the same time, the terrain is a challenge in itself with mountains, rivers, chasms, lakes, and waterfalls.
-There's hostile and docile creatures throughout the world.  The "lizard doggo" can be tamed.





-The game looks gorgeous and is extremely immersive.
-It has wheeled vehicles as well as a monorail train.
-Lots of options for power that progress with the player.
-Buildings can be overlocked when fed power cells.  The structure consumes more power but can produce up to 250% of the normal output.
-Finding new stuff in the world opens research options.
-Factories get as big and complex as you want them to be.
-Supports co-op but I've only played solo.

This is what made me post this thread.  An evening fog that set in slowly and dissipated quickly like a real fog would.  By the time I snapped the picture, the fog was already lifting.  I could only navigate by the conveyors on the right.  To the right of those conveyors is deep water.  Really glad I placed them now and made them tall enough to clear the fog.







Spoiler: Some more select pictures.



Here's the HUB (on the left) and a garage I built to store my three vehicles:





Modular frame factory.  The huge structure on the left is the space elevator.  Input on the bottom is iron ingots.  Output on top is the modular frames going to the heavy modular frame factory below.





Heavy modular frame factory (that's a human-sized door on the left to give context of scale).  The visible conveyors from left to right: limestone and limestone joining to enter, steel ingots out to a remote motor factory, steel pipes moving from fabrication on the first floor to the assembler on the second floor, modular frames coming in from a remote factory to feed the heavy modular frame assembler.





Giant flying creature:







It's Early Access and sadly, only available on Epic Games Store.  I have no regrets of buying it though.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 7, 2020)

Sounds somewhat familiar to Factorio, with a few key differences and in 3D. My curiosity has been piqued.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 7, 2020)

its a blown up version of Factorio. 

@FordGT90Concept you should try multiplayer, its... different and still kinda fun if you can work together.


----------



## londiste (Jan 7, 2020)

It was something like 28-10 moneys on Epic Games Store during holidays. I am fairly disappointed in myself that I didn't go for it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 7, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Sounds somewhat familiar to Factorio, with a few key differences and in 3D. My curiosity has been piqued.


I have yet to uncover automated defense in Satisfactory because I don't think there are any.  The wildlife stays where it is unless you decide to tread on their territory.  Once you kill them, they don't respawn.  Factorio has an overarching theme of stress where Satisfactory doesn't.  The factory mechanics (one component, two component, four component factories) are similar but that's where the similarties end.



londiste said:


> It was something like 28-10 moneys on Epic Games Store during holidays. I am fairly disappointed in myself that I didn't go for it


The $10 coupon is valid until May if you haven't used it already.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 7, 2020)

I just see a game like that and imagine all of my free time and family time being eaten away by it!


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 7, 2020)

Easy Rhino said:


> I just see a game like that and imagine all of my free time and family time being eaten away by it!


Yeah, these games are a real danger to our free time (and backlog).

@FordGT90Concept any idea when it comes out of early access? I typically avoid buying games at that stage. I think the only exception so far was Starbound.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 7, 2020)

I think I saw it mentioned that there is one or two more major updates, nuclear power I think, before it will leave EA.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 7, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> @FordGT90Concept any idea when it comes out of early access? I typically avoid buying games at that stage. I think the only exception so far was Starbound.











						Roadmap — Satisfactory
					






					www.satisfactorygame.com
				





> We here at Coffee Stain Studios are terrible at planning and we don't even know what we are doing tomorrow.


"...we have no idea how many updates are coming..."
As long as the game is making money and they want to keep working on it, they'll keep working on it.


The bugs I encountered are minor (like vehicles consuming fuel while no one is in it).  It doesn't give me the impression of early access at all.  It's very, very well polished.  That said, the update video says Update #3 will break saves so...



DeathtoGnomes said:


> I think I saw it mentioned that there is one or two more major updates, nuclear power I think, before it will leave EA.


I think nuclear is already in the game but I haven't reached that point yet (need 1000 computers which is a lot...and then whatever is needed to research nuclear power after that).  I've broken ground on my supercomputer factory but I can't make up my mind on layout given the limited space I have to work with so...it'll be a while before it is done.

I make a chart like this of every factory before I break ground so I know what the inputs, outputs, and components are (required/produced):

```
1 Manufacturer: Supercomputer (1.875)
	2 Manufacturer: Computer (3.75)
		3 Assembler: Circuit Board (37.5/45)
			4 Refinery: Rubber (120)		120 crude oil
			4 Constructor: Wire (180)
				2 Smelter: Copper Ingot (60)	60 copper ore
		2 Constructor: Cable (24/30)
			2 Constructor: Wire (60/90)
				1 Smelter: Copper Ingot (30)	30 copper ore
		3 Refinery: Plastic (67.5)			90 crude oil
		3 Constructor: Screw (225/270)
			3 Constructor: Iron Rod (45)
				2 Smelter: Iron Ingot (45/60)	60 iron ore
	1 Assembler: A.I. Limiter (2)
		1 Assembler: Circuit Board (10/15)
			2 Refinery: Rubber (40/60)		60 crude oil
			2 Constructor: Wire (60/90)
				1 Smelter: Copper Ingot (30)	30 copper ore
		2 Constructor: Quickwire (90/120)
			2 Smelter: Caterium Ingot (30)		90 caterium ore
	3 Manufacturer: High-Speed Connector (5.625/7.5)
		5 Constructor: Quickwire (300)
			5 Smelter: Caterium Ingot (75)		225 caterium ore
		5 Constructor: Cable (75)
			4 Constructor: Wire (150/180)
				2 Smelter: Copper Ingot (60)	60 copper ore
		2 Refinery: Plastic (45)			60 crude oil
	2 Refinery: Plastic (39.375/45)				60 crude oil

SHARED RESOURCES
7 Constructor: Cable (99/105)
	9 Constructor: Wire (390/405)
		5 Smelter: Copper Ingot (135/150)

7 Constructor: Quickwire (390/420)
	7 Smelter: Caterium Ingot (105)
	
TOTAL BUILDINGS
6 manufacturer
5 assembler
32 constructor
15 smelter
13 refinery

TOTAL RAW INPUT
180 copper ore
60 iron ore
315 caterium ore

TOTAL REFINERY INPUT
151.875 plastic (7 refineries)
160 rubber (6 refineries)
oil pump: 163%
```


----------



## basco (Jan 7, 2020)

i find this guy IGP does good videos of not mainstream games if ya want to see more games like satisfactory:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 8, 2020)

Took like two days but the Supercomputer factory is finally done.  It's my first to use three floors:


Spoiler: Finished factory


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 8, 2020)

Spoiler: overhead view













Spoiler: powahhh!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 8, 2020)

I see your "powahhh!"


Spoiler: and I shrug










Waiting for the supercomputer factory to churn out 200 more computers so I can advance to tier 7. 


I was gonna take a picture of each floor of the supercomputer factory as I finished them but I got carried away with construction (was half done with the second floor before I remembered).  I only managed to take a pic of the first floor.


Spoiler: packed like sardines








Furthest three on left: screws
Closest three on left: rods
Back row: quickwire
Ciddle row: wire
Closest row: cables

The second floor works from right to left:
a column of circuit boards
a column of high speed connectors
a column of computers

Third floor only has two from right to left:
AI Inhibitor
supercomputer

Every resource has a storage container inline so I can grab whatever I need without interrupting or (usually) waiting.



When they release update #3 and it loses save data, I think I'm gonna take a more open approach like you have.  The amount of work that goes into making singular factories like I have is staggering and now that I know that they rebalance things...which means my counts can be obsoleted...it makes more sense to have one factory for each resource and link them together.  Because I don't like tearing up the planet anymore than I must, I think this dispersed factory will end up being built over the abyss.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 8, 2020)

I remember they voice over mentioning that they want you to build up not out.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jan 8, 2020)

Coffee Stain Studios? These are the peeps that made Sanctum and Sanctum 2.

Factorio-like? Damn it...


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 8, 2020)

Cheeseball said:


> Factorio-like? Damn it...


Factorio is the size of lego blocks in comparison, the same but smaller.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2020)

I took the buggy around part of the island and damn it's huge and varied.  I went through at least five biomes and one looked...Japanese.

Heh, at one point I thought I ran into constructions by someone else...a minute later I realized I looped back around to my caterium ore smithy for the supercomputer factory.  I was disappointed, but made sense. 



Cheeseball said:


> Coffee Stain Studios? These are the peeps that made Sanctum and Sanctum 2.


Don't forget Goat Simulator!







DeathtoGnomes said:


> I remember they voice over mentioning that they want you to build up not out.


So you're saying I'm doing it right?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 9, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So you're saying I'm doing it right?


I admit nothing!



FordGT90Concept said:


> Heh, at one point I thought I ran into constructions by someone else...a minute later I realized I looped back around to my caterium ore smithy for the supercomputer factory. I was disappointed, but made sense.


I did that once too.  Before I knew what I was doing I laid a belt down to ship coal to that ore area for power and another belt to bring the ore back, before I realized it would have been better and much easier to just run power poles from a central power facility. I never did try thermal power since adding more gas generators was faster and easier.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2020)

I just threw two geothermal power plants down because they were a hop and a skip away from the supercomputer factory and the factory had all the resources necessary to build them (namely rubber and supercomputers).  They're only 200 MWh each which is kind of sad but, hey, free power!

Apparently all the uranium and bauxite are on that huge central plateau and I spent the last hour trying to figure out how to get up there.  I have not found any natural paths and jetpack will only get you so high (not very) so now I'm plotting build the mother of all ramps...

I have like 3000 MWh surplus power right now so nuclear isn't a priority.

If I keep playing the game (thinking about stopping to play Rebel Galaxy Outlaw), I finally have motivation to renovate my motor factory (was built flat) into a turbo motor factory.


Edit: I was able to ascend using the jetpack...but not in the right place.


Spoiler: where I want to go











Edit: I finally found a way, found one of the bauxite deposits, and looked down over the supercomputer factory and all I saw was this:





I think I'm going to wait until Update #3 drops.  The amount of effort to get aluminum production operating will be staggering and it's all going to be gone in a month.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 9, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Apparently all the uranium and bauxite are on that huge central plateau and I spent the last hour trying to figure out how to get up there. I have not found any natural paths and jetpack will only get you so high (not very) so *now I'm plotting build the mother of all ramps...*


when I first read this I thought, I wont tell him about building a ramp, til i got to the ending LOL.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 12, 2020)

So I thought "now would be a good time to try out rails in case I muck it all up because everything will be lost anyway with the update."  Problem is, I was still up on the plateu from the previous picture so I had to get down. Que ramp.  Not really the "mother of all ramps" because that would be big enough conveyors, electrical, and the truck.  This one is just big enough for the buggy with its main purpose simply being to get me down to normal elevation.  It was tricky to build and required a lot of concrete but I got 'r done:


Spoiler: do not get dizzy because it is a long way to fall











After I got to the ground, I set up stations, rails, and the train for my experiment (routed between Refinery and Supercomputer factory carrying rubber and plastic).  Turns out, they are awesome:


Spoiler: a train named Gofer










They carry 48 stacks per car, move at 120 kph, automated, you can ride (when automated) or drive them (when not automated), they transfer power, and they use far less resources than equivalent conveyors/power poles.  Literally no disadvantage I can think of.  Well, the stations are quite large...so there's that.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 12, 2020)

@FordGT90Concept That looks pretty cool. Does it get very complex automating everything? And what kind of performance do you get on your system?

Also, this post made me play Factorio again. In the blink of an eye, Sunday afternoon gone.  I guess I'll have to pick this up eventually. Maybe I'll wait until the next update drops due to the save thing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2020)

It does but not as bad as Factorio because you have depth to work with and conveyors are a lot more flexible.  The inside of the factories get crazy complicated but that's mostly because of me packing everything in as densely as I can.  After the save reset, I'm still undecided how I will make factories.  Part of me wants to make big single-item processing facilities (e.g. smelted iron into plates) and a part of me wants to make large factory structures with three-tall floors (so it can fit any building) filling it with what's necessary.  I'm leaning towards the former because of trains.

As for performance, it does this weird pause every, I don't know, few minutes?  Might be the autosave or might be the factory thread holding up rendering.  It's gotten worse since I started playing so probably a combination of both.  They said they're working on multithreading the factory work so that should lessen.  I think the autosave will always cause a brief pause.  Other than that, runs great.


I'm not thinking of anything else I want to try before saves are broken.  Maybe I should try truck transport but that's really been made redundant by trains.  Fueling vehicles is going to be a PITA too because they burn through a lot.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 13, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm three days into this game (as in ~72 hours) and it continues to blow my mind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am going to grab this for sure, but I want it feature complete first, as I do with all games nowadays. Decided to stop being unpaid beta tester, my hourly wage is way too high for that 

Kinda secretly also planning to make sure I have a box for this game ready when my daughter gets to 'capable of understanding' age. Let her tinker with this instead of Minecraft, hell yeah.

I love how these games give you some sort of inspiration and then you're burning away many hours just absorbed with that idea... you triggered me again... *must resist temptation*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2020)

I think you'll be waiting a very long time then.  Like Minecraft, it may be a game that is never really done.

Yeah, I would recommend this game over Minecraft simply because cooperation is much more beneficial and, as I showed above, the math revolving around production and consumption can get very complicated.  Game requires a lot more thinking than Minecraft does simply because of how resources are positioned in the world and the limitations of the miners to extract them, conveyors to move them, and facilities to process them.

It's also so much more immersive.  Even my having 100 hours in it, there's a lot I haven't explored (haven't been up by the Spire Coast nor the Dune Desert).  And it's all handcrafted, not RNG'd, so it's *worth* exploring.

That said, there is a limit to its entertainment value.  Once you set up factories for everything you need in the game, there's not much left to do.  That said, it takes a long time to get to that point...and that point will continue to move as more content is released.

I figure, of the content is available now, there's another 50-100 hours of stuff I could be doing.  I haven't developed uranium, bauxite/aluminum, nor quartz.  All of them are big jobs individually and the resources are quite far from everything else I already built.


The only thing I would caution about for younger audiences is that there's one type of super-creepy critter in the game.  I'd call it spider-like but not really a spider.  They're black with spindly legs, move fast, attack in groups, there's large versions of them... *cringe*








						Stinger
					

Stingers are spider-like creatures found mostly in caves and jungles. Their body consists of four pointy legs attached to their torso, and another 4 similar pointy appendages attached to their head which they use for combat. They move very swiftly and come in three variants. There are three...




					satisfactory.gamepedia.com
				





> Activating the "arachnophobia mode" option replaces the stinger models with various images of cats with an animated hologram filter, to make the stinger visuals more palatable for those with arachnophobia.


I might have to do that.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 13, 2020)

Do you play/survive against the wildlife like in Factorio or can you ignore/disable it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2020)

The hostile wildlife is more like Far Cry 3/4/Primal in that regard than Factorio.  They'll guard their turf but once they're dead, they don't respawn.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 14, 2020)

*gigity*  next update soon™


> We initially planned to release Update #3 in December, 2019. But it has since been pushed back to end of January/beginning of February 2020. More info can be found in this video.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 3, 2020)

Update 3 officially announced:








						Satisfactory - Update 3
					

Satisfactory Update 3 is here! Watch the trailer to find out more.




					update3.satisfactorygame.com
				











TL;DW: pipes!  Water, crude oil, heavy oil residue, fuel, turbofuel, liquid biofuel, alumina solution, and sulfuric acid.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 3, 2020)

I've been tempted after watching Josh with let's play it out break the game


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 11, 2020)

Update 3 is officially out.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 12, 2020)

When I'm ready for my next learning curve-style game I'm def playing this... already got it on EGS... Nice to see its still being fleshed out. Gives me a reason to wait... lots of stuff yet to play.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 12, 2020)

Reminds me of Subnautica but on land.


----------



## milewski1015 (Mar 12, 2020)

There's a decent chunk of minecraft mods that have something similar to this going on - I haven't played MC in years, but this gives me the same vibe as the one I got messing around with automation, computers, industrialization, etc. in different mods


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 14, 2020)

So now that update 3 came out I decided to buy it. I'll be trying it out tomorrow. I'm equal parts excited and terrified this is going to consume all my free time.


----------



## oobymach (Mar 22, 2020)

Decided to try it via a leaked copy, liked it so much I bought it so I could get all the updates. Just built my 3rd nuclear reactor, about 65 hours in.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 22, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> When I'm ready for my next learning curve-style game I'm def playing this... already got it on EGS... Nice to see its still being fleshed out. Gives me a reason to wait... lots of stuff yet to play.



It is multiplayer too so can build Rube Goldberg machines together!  Personally, I think it is more fun to build them stupidly complicated.  I haven't fired this up in about a year.  Sounds about time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2020)

oobymach said:


> Just built my 3rd nuclear reactor.


Wow, that's pretty quick.  I was over 100 hours in and didn't manage to build any uranium infrastructure yet.


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 22, 2020)

My save is about 20 hours, I think. I keep rebuilding my base so I haven't even set up any automated assemblers, let alone steel production.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2020)

I've about 150 hours into a new world on Update 3.0.  Here's a distant, overhead shot of the refinery:




Working on aluminum production now...

Oh, changing Network Quality setting to "Ultra" helped a lot in multiplayer.  It was about 400 kbps upload per player at Ultra.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2020)

That's what the monorails are for.   The one rail you see there carries rubber (hundreds per minute) and plastic (400 per minute) out for now .  Monorails automatically substitute for a power line too.

Here was the basic plan before I set up the monrails (one is north-south, the other is east-west):



All of that is done now by the way.  Most of the beacons are factories of various types.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 27, 2020)

I built close by there too. Do you know how hard it is to move production from one base to another? PITA!





thats next after the new base is completed, there is 7+ floors to configure still.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2020)

Here's my supercomputer (1.9 per minute) factory.  Train brings in plastic, copper sheets, and quickwire while it exports circuit boards and computers.  First floor is just circuit boards.  Second floor is just computers (2 x Manufacturer).  Third floor has High Speed Connectors (2 x Manufacturer), AI Limiter (1 x Assembler), and Supercomputer (1 x Manufacturer).  The conveyor on the far right is plastic (comes from train, goes to roof, splits, some goes to computers and some goes to super computer).



If you squint _real_ hard, you can see a smattering of production buildings in the far distance.  They do mostly iron, concrete, and biomass production.  Haven't bothered to mop that up because that's literally where I started.  That train is moving at roughly 120 kph.  It usually hits 135ish by the time it gets past that station.  It's on the way to the oil refinery in the last pic.


Edit: *Anyone starting out, I recommend researching Quartz ASAP at the M.A.M.  That tree unlocks both the map and the Explorer (buggy vehicle).*


Edit: Here's the exchange cluster.  It's named as such because it's where the two monorails exchange goods.



Fun fact: we literally built the Heavy Modular Frame factory under the Modular Frame factory.  The heights worked out very well.

The quickwire facility I'm standing on to take the picture produces something like 800 quickwire per minute.  You can see the stacked mk4 conveyors on the right bringing it to the train station to bring it to the supercomputer factory (needs over 500).


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 27, 2020)

I tried using the explorer, it was like trying to drive on ice.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2020)

It takes some getting used to but it's great (fast, can climb, and attempts to right itself automatically).


Spent a day redoing the oil refinery.  Gone are the coal generators and inefficient petroleum coke and replaced by fuel generators (30 oil refineries diluting heavy oil into 28 fuel generators).  The only bad thing about it is that at low power consumption, it eats through plastic (up to 300 of 400 produced) to get rid of the heavy oil.




Got aluminum sheet production up.  Not much to see there because it's all spread out.  The train in that picture above is literally carrying bauxite down the mountain.

Added trash and solid biofuel cars to two out of three trains.  Trash ends up at a processing facility that converts slugs into power cells, flowers into paint, mycelia into fabric, and compostables into solid biofuel which goes back on the trains to fuel vehicles.  Everything else gets stored for later pick up.

Then I looked into doing nuclear...



...how about no?  Especially when you weigh in the fact that the oil refinery power is more efficient at high load, more power is a bad thing.  I'd maybe consider setting it up if nuclear waste had a use.

I kind of ran out of stuff to do until the next update.


----------



## Rahnak (Apr 29, 2020)

@FordGT90Concept have you done all the space station/research stuff? Looking forward to return after I finish AC:Origins.

I loaded ImKibitz's save last weekend because I wanted to see how he handles bringing the raw stuff into his mega base but that thing is impossible to run on my machine. Constant stuttering. And the autosave freezes the game for a couple of seconds. They really need to work on performance optimizations too.

Have you noticed worse performance on your save?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2020)

Everything at Space Elevator, Hub, and M.A.M. are researched.

Autosave always causes a freeze.  It's annoying but losing stuff is worse.

There's times where performance seems to dip pretty bad but it's playable overall.


----------



## Rahnak (May 21, 2020)

So I'm back to Satisfactory. I had to double my coal power to get me by until fuel generators, build some rudimentary plastic/rubber/circuit board factory away from my base. Researched everything from tiers 5 and 6. Aaaand I realized I can split up my manufactoring into several bases in a way that pleases me. More complex items all require more than one main resource and I'd rather have a single spaghetti factory than multiple. 
So I'm rebuilding my main base. This time I'll make it 30x30. First floor will be trains, second will be line management (organizing inputs/merging/splitting), third storage, fourth smelting, fifth and up manufacturing. I hope it works.

I started the base floor close by the main factory. It's taking a ton a concrete. 5.400‬ every floor, not to mention walls, hahaha.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2020)

I don't know why but I always fall into the pattern of lots of little specialized buildings over a massive factory.  Looks like you're in a desert though with little in the way of flat land...I could see that as a major motivational factor.  I don't think I've ever actually been there in the world.


----------



## Rahnak (May 21, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't know why but I always fall into the pattern of lots of little specialized buildings over a massive factory.  Looks like you're in a desert though with little in the way of flat land...I could see that as a major motivational factor.  I don't think I've ever actually been there in the world.


It could be because of the terrain type. From the screenshots above, some of your factories are close to each other whi honey facilitates the belting in between. And it looks like you’re using trains for the ones that are further away.
In the desert I’m at, while the area is pretty unobstructed from big rocks, it’s all sand dunes, which makes belting really ugly unless you use foundations. I have the example of the Caterium line on the right, which I hate.
So I would have to build platforms for both bringing items in and out, which would be annoying. I’ll still have a few smaller factories out In the world, because no way I’m pipping oil or water all the way to the base. At the most I’ll use fluid trains after the train update hits the main build of the game. But it’s possible I’ll just make plastic and rubber off base and bring it in.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2020)

The fact that each oil well can only provide up to 300 m3 of oil is a major limiting factor now.  I never considered/looked into how many train cars it would take to keep pace with each well.  One thing I know for sure is that, when train stations are loading/unloading cargo, they prohibit entry/exit of all conveyors (and probably pipes) attached to that station.  Conveyors coming too/from need to be faster than minimum to act as a buffer against that pausing.


----------



## Rahnak (May 21, 2020)

Wow, I didn’t know about that. Seems like a big/lame limitation. I haven’t used trains yet as I only unlocked them last night, but how long does a cargo train take to unload? And is it always the same time or does it depend on the amount in the train car?
I probably wouldn’t use the trains to carry oil back to the base, as it’ll probably be much more efficient to refine and process near the source. Water on the other hand I don’t have much of near my base. I managed 6 extractors near my base for coal power but there isn’t space for much more. Maybe another 2 or 3 at most.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2020)

Not long.  There's basically a crane for each car that picks up all the things and transfers it with an animation.  I think people have timed it to be like 20 seconds.  The train is by far the fastest way to move stuff.  Each car can hold 64 stacks (I think it was) and it moves at 120 kph so long as the rail is long enough for it to reach it.  Power fluctuates a lot though as it climbs hills.

Oil refineries are huge and, depending on production type, you'll have 5 or 10 refineries per oil extractor.

One Mk3 miner on pure coal can drive 52 coal generators.  There's a table on here:








						Coal Generator
					

The Coal Generator is a power generator building that generates power by burning  Coal,  Compacted Coal or  Petroleum Coke and  Water. It is the first fully automated power source the pioneer has access to and also the first power source to use a mined resource. One Coal Generator produces 75 MW...




					satisfactory.gamepedia.com
				




300 m3 of oil can produce enough fuel for 13.333 fuel generators.








						Fuel Generator
					

The Fuel Generator is a power generator building that generates power by burning  Fuel,  Turbofuel or  Liquid Biofuel. At 100% clock speed, one Fuel Generator produces 150 MW. This will use 12 m3/min of  Fuel or  Liquid Biofuel, or 4.5 m3/min of  Turbofuel. Note: Italic values are based on...




					satisfactory.gamepedia.com
				




The problem with refineries in general is dealing with their byproducts, especially heavy residual fuel.  To deal with the heavy residual fuel, I ended up making my 30 refinery fuel distillation facility (bottled water + heavy residual fuel = canned fuel - can = fuel for generators).  Problem is the thing shuts down which shuts down the upstream producers if heavy residual fuel backs up.  As I said before, the lower the power consumption, the more plastic it burns through for cans which get recycled to get rid of the surplus fuel.  It's a less-than-ideal solution because the supercomputer factory needs so much plastic; however, the alternative is petroleum coke which is kind of useless (inferior to coal in every way).


Hmm, petroleum coke is actually better than the normal recipe for steel ingots (iron ore + coal = steel ingot -> iron ore + petroleum coke = 1.33 steel ingot) but you need to unlock the alternative first:








						Petroleum Coke
					

Petroleum Coke is a fuel item distilled from Heavy Oil Residue. As the AWESOME Sink does not accept fluids, converting Heavy Oil Residue into Coke is one way to sink it, solving the fluid deadlock problem in the early petrochemical setup. It was formerly used in the production of Aluminum Scrap...




					satisfactory.gamepedia.com
				




Can also make circuit boards exclusively from oil (oil -> rubber -> heavy residual fuel -> petroleum coke | rubber + petroleum coke = circuit board).  I don't know about the numbers though.  Might be short on rubber or might be short on petroleum coke.


----------



## francisbaud (May 25, 2020)

First time I hear about this game. It seems pretty cool with a lot of things to do in the world.


----------



## Rahnak (May 31, 2020)

francisbaud said:


> First time I hear about this game. It seems pretty cool with a lot of things to do in the world.


It is pretty cool. If you like this sort of game it's a no-brainer. It's a major time sink though, so beware.

I've finally (mostly) finished my first outpost and half of my first fuel power plant, and connected them to my first train station. The whole thing took me between 15 and 20h. If I had to make a complaint about the game is that sometimes it's very time consuming to build things. I've been considering using the Area Actions mod to alleviate this somewhat. I think one of the features is letting you build stuff even if you don't have the materials on you, so long as you have them in a container somewhere. This would be super helpful when laying down foundations/walls.

Some pictures of the outpost (not super happy on looks, especially the train station above the power plant. I'll tear down the walls once the new redesigned train station makes it to the main build of the game.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jan 29, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> It is pretty cool. If you like this sort of game it's a no-brainer. It's a major time sink though, so beware.
> 
> I've finally (mostly) finished my first outpost and half of my first fuel power plant, and connected them to my first train station. The whole thing took me between 15 and 20h. If I had to make a complaint about the game is that sometimes it's very time consuming to build things. I've been considering using the Area Actions mod to alleviate this somewhat. I think one of the features is letting you build stuff even if you don't have the materials on you, so long as you have them in a container somewhere. This would be super helpful when laying down foundations/walls.
> 
> ...


hi Rahnak,

I'm 377 hours into this game and it is sooooo addictive .

Question = My screen hud (the 10 square boxes in the middle at the very bottom), doesn't have any coloured icons in them - Do you know how they get populated ??

Thanks in advance.

regards


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> hi Rahnak,
> 
> I'm 377 hours into this game and it is sooooo addictive .
> 
> ...


You have 377 hours and never put things in the quick slots?


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jan 29, 2021)

Toothless said:


> You have 377 hours and never put things in the quick slots?


hi Toothless,

Nope - been too busy trying to build things and progress through the Tiers = currently trying to unlock 7 & 8

regards

PS: Didn't even know about - quick slots = will read up now that I know what they are.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jan 29, 2021)

new update will kill teir


Fangio1951 said:


> Nope - been too busy trying to build things and progress through the Tiers = currently trying to unlock 7 & 8


7 factories teir 8 is not out yet


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 29, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> hi Rahnak,
> 
> I'm 377 hours into this game and it is sooooo addictive .
> 
> ...


hold mouse button over recipe in the build menu and press corresponding number button (1- 10). this will add recipe in the quick slot.
hold alt key and scroll mouse wheel to change quick slot bar (they are also 1 to 10)


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jan 31, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> hold mouse button over recipe in the build menu and press corresponding number button (1- 10). this will add recipe in the quick slot.
> hold alt key and scroll mouse wheel to change quick slot bar (they are also 1 to 10)


hi m8,

Thnax heaps = all good now.

regards


----------

